# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Mozart, Beethoven dhe Bach

## Estella

1 Egmont overture
2 Symphony no.5 in C Minor "fate"
3 Piano Sonata no. 21 in C "Waldestein"
4 Piano Sonata no. 14 in C-Sharp Minor " Moonlight"
5 Piano Sonata no. 8 in C -Minor "Pathetique"
6 Piano Sonata no.8 in F Minor "Apasionata"
7 Symphony no.6 in F "Pastorale"
8 Symphony no. 7 in A Presto Assai
9 "The creatures of prometheus" ballet 
10 Violin Concerto in D Alegro ma non tropo
11 Sonata for Violin and Piano no. 5 in F "Spring"
12 Piano trio in B-flat "Archduke"
13 Fur elise



Do te sjell vazhdimin se shpejti!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mary-anne

Mos eshte ndonje nga keto:
Piano concerto op. 58, no.4
Piano concerto in c-minor, no.3
Piano concerto no.5
Triple concerto with orchestra
Piano sonata in a flat major, op. 110
(my favorite) Piano sonata in c-minor, op.111
Diabelli Variations - for piano
Symphony no. 9
m-a.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KaLTerSi

Key: d Minor
Dedication: König Friedrich Wilhelm III. 
Orch: 2 Fl., 1 Pic., 2 Ob., 2 Cl., 2 Bsn., 1 CBsn. / 4 Hrn., 2 Tpt., 3 Tbn. / Timp., Triangle, Bass Drum, Cymbals / Str. / Soloists: S,A,T,B / Choir: S,A,T,B
Approx.: 68 Min.
Composed: 1822-4

I-Allegro
II-Molto Vivace
III-Adagio molto e cantabile
IV-Presto

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

_Silence_- _Beethoven_ 

_Eshtë me të vërtetë një kryevepër !_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KaLTerSi

Key: B-flat Major
Dedication: Graf F. von Oppersdorff
Orch: 1 Fl., 2 Ob., 2 Cl., 2 Bsn. / 2 Hrn., 2 Tpt. / Timp. / Str.
Approx.: 33 Min.
Composed: 1806

I-Adagio-Allegro Vivace
II-Adagio
III-Allegro Vivace
IV-Allegro

hm cme paskesh mare malli per kete linguistiken klasike, adagio e allegro   :Lulja3:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## darwin

*Beethoven* eshte vertete gjigand.. Per mua personalisht, se bashku me *Mozart* dhe *Bach* formojne _Trinine e Shenjte_ te asaj qe per mua eshte e shenjte... Muzikes!!

nga Beethoveni sugjeroj :

*Koncertin No.1 per piano dhe orkester, ne Si Maxhor* _(per mua eshte koncerti me i bukur per piano dhe orkester i kompozuar)_


Simfonia No.3 ose *Eroica* qe fillimisht, u kompozua per nder te Napoleonit, dhe pastaj Beethoven i zhgenjyer nga idete e Napoleonit as qe e permendi fare me kete.. _(bile ne doreshkrimin origjinal te "Eroica" emri i Napoleonit eshte "kryqezuar" nga nje pene nervoze ane e mbane...)_

*Fidelio* - opera e vetme e *Ludwig von Beethoven* e cila eshte nje pjese vertet shume e mire, _(megjithese eshte masakruar nga censura vjeneze, ku nga tre akte Ludoviku yne u detyrua ta beje me dy, meqenese per here te pare u vu ne skene ne Vjene)_  dhe eshte komplet gjermanisht  :ngerdheshje: .. Vete bashkohesit e Beethoven kane thene se kjo opera eshte kompozuar si pasoje e jehones se "Flautit Magjik" ne shpirtin e Beethoven..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Del Monako

> Ludoviku yne u detyrua ta beje me dy, meqenese per here te pare u vu ne skene ne Vjene) dhe eshte komplet gjermanisht ..


Pse qesh mer? Ncncnc. Apo e ke ngaterru Gjermanishten me Italishten. loll  

Pajtohem me shkrimin e mesiperm. Simfonite e Bethovenit jane si gishtat e dores. "Dhembin" te gjitha njesoj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Larsus

> Fronin ia kisha dhene vetem Bachut!:


Dera, mos e luaj! S'ke pse s'jell familjen fare ne argument, Bach-u ua merr dhe pa te...vetem energjine qe sjell dhe versalitetin qe ka i le ne kthese   :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dera

> Dera, mos e luaj! S'ke pse s'jell familjen fare ne argument, Bach-u ua merr dhe pa te...vetem energjine qe sjell dhe versalitetin qe ka i le ne kthese


Yeah...edhe pse ishte adhurues i Vivaldit, ke te drejt per ate qe thua!    :syte zemra:  


"King is dead, long live the king, Bach is the King"   :me kurore:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## darwin

> Fronin ia kisha dhene vetem Bachut! Beethoven ishte gjenial, por jo aq sa Bachu. *Mozart ishte teper komercial.*



Nga e nxorre kete shprehjen _komercial_ per *Mozart* ti robo, se na cudite  :djall me brire: ?! Apo sepse ka paguar me shume bukepjekesa e kepucare me kompozime sesa Bach e Beethoven bashke?? Mos e ke nxjerre nga kjo gje? Megjithese cfare them une.. Bach (Gjoni) ka qene gjithe jeten "me pune ne komitet", ta kesh parasysh kete.. 

Pastaj, Mozart vdiq 35 vjec, kur ka qene ne kulmet e veta kompozicionale.. Keta te tjeret rrojten te pakten dhe 20 vjet me shume se ai (57 & 65)..

Kot i ndan, sepse te 3 bashke jane me te medhenjte fare (edhe "Italianet" qe kemi ketu, e pranojne kete gje, me perjashtim te zhanrit operistik  :ngerdheshje: !)..






> Nje karakteristike tjeter e Bachut, eshte, se ky kurr nuk e vuri ne loje fatin familjes se tij, per qellime me te larta. *Familja per te ishte prioritet e jo muzika*, e ne anen tjeter prap se prap arriti aq shume ne muzike. :



Po i japim nje cmim inkurajues per kete pune! lol, po pse do marrim dhe shembuj moral ne nga keta?? Nuk te tregon asgje muzika e tyre se cfare njerezish kane qene? 


Nejse, kalojme te tema.. sugjerimi im nga veprat e Ludovikut:

*Kuarteti i harqeve, No.16 ne Do maxhor*.. me e pakta, eshte kryeveper!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## darwin

27 Janar

data ne te cilen lindi gjeniu me i madh muzikor _(per mua personalisht te pakten)_, *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

sot ja vlen "Dasma e Figaros" ne versionin e plote, te 3 CD-te. dhe asgje tjeter..

Pershendes te gjithe adhuruesit e Mozart dhe shpresoj qe muzika e tij t'u sjelle ngrohtesi shpirterore ne kete acar dimeror.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

Sot ne shume vende te botes u festua 250 vjetori i lindjes se Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Mozart shkroi sinfonine e pare kur ishte vetem 8 vjec dhe operan e pare kur ishte 12 vjec. Gjate jetes se tij artistike krijoi rreth 626 pjese muzikore. Edhe pas me shume se dy shekujsh, mbetet nje nga gjenite e muzikes klasike. Megjithese vdiq ne moshe fare te re (35 vjec) talenti dhe muzika e tij e bene ate te pavdekshem.
Pershendes darwin me lart dhe gjithe admiruesit e tjere te muzikes klasike me nje nga pjeset e tij te njohura  _Marshi turk (sonate per piano No. 11)_

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Fronin ia kisha dhene vetem Bachut! Beethoven ishte gjenial, por jo aq sa bachu. Mozart ishte teper komercial. 
> 
> Nje karakteristike tjeter e Bachut, eshte, se ky kurr nuk e vuri ne loje fatin familjes se tij, per qellime me te larta. Familja per te ishte prioritet e jo muzika, e ne anen tjeter prap se prap arriti aq shume ne muzike. :



Shiko edhe njehere postimin e shigjetes dhe pastaj mendohu prap.  Tjetri kompozoi 626 pjese muzikore te ditura plus shume qe kane humbur!!!  I binte pianos me mire se pianistet e shquar kur ishte 5 vjec (kta te tjeret ne ate moshen qanin e ulurin), kompozoi simfoni kur ishte 8 (kta te tjeret loznin me llastiqe)!!

Bach ishte thjesht Baroque, dhe Beethoven thjesht Romantik.  Mozarti ishte klasik dhe me veprat e tij te fundit dhe sidomos Rekuijemin hapi eren Romantike te muzikes  klasike.

Ju pershendes me Lacrimosa nga Requiem (vepra e fundit e Mozart).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ideus

Po pati mundesi na sillni dikush ndonje link ku mund te shkarkohet muzike nga Mozart, Beethoven dhe Bach.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750), konsiderohet si nje nga kompozitoret me te njohur Baroke.  Gjetja e dy doreshkrimeve te vitit 1700 ne Biblioteken "Anna Amalia", te cilat sipas studiuesve i perkasin Bach tregojne se kompozitori kishte njohuri te thella muzikore qe ne moshe te re. Nje doreshkrim mendohet te jete i vitit 1700 kur Bach ishte vetem 15 vjec ndersa i dyti eshte pak me i vjeter. Doreshkrimet permbajne pjese korale te autoreve Dietrich Buxtehude dhe Johan Adam Reinken te cilat jane orkestruar dhe pershtatur per organo nga Bach.

Biblioteka ku u gjenden doreshkrimet ndodhet ne pjesen lindore te qytetit te Weimar. Ajo eshte e vendosur ne nje pallat te shekullit te XVI, dhe eshte demtuar nga nje zjarr ne shtator te vitit 2004, gjate te cilit humben edhe rreth 50.000 libra. Doreshkrimet e Bah arriten te shpetojne, sepse ruheshin ne nje arke sigurie. Po tek e njejta biblioteke nje vit me pare eshte gjetur nje arie e panjohur e Bach. 

"Deri tani nuk kemi gjetur doreshkrime te tjera te cilat mbajne data me te hershme se ato te vitit 1700 si dhe me e rendesishmja e kesaj gjetje eshte fakti se keto nuk jane doreshkrime te thjeshta por orkestrime te mirefillta", tha Christoph Wolff, drejtor i arkives se Bach ne Leipzig. 

Dy doreshkrimet jane kopje te pjeseve "Nun freut Euch lieben Christen gmein" nga Dietrich Buxtehude dhe "An Wasserfluessen Babylon" e Johann Adam Reinken.

Bach lindi ne vitin 1685 dhe vdiq ne 1750. Koncertet Brandeburg jane krijimet e tij me te njohura.

_Reuters, 1 Shtator 2006_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Militik

> Shiko edhe njehere postimin e shigjetes dhe pastaj mendohu prap.  Tjetri kompozoi 626 pjese muzikore te ditura plus shume qe kane humbur!!!  I binte pianos me mire se pianistet e shquar kur ishte 5 vjec (kta te tjeret ne ate moshen qanin e ulurin), kompozoi simfoni kur ishte 8 (kta te tjeret loznin me llastiqe)!!
> 
> Bach ishte thjesht Baroque, dhe Beethoven thjesht Romantik.  Mozarti ishte klasik dhe me veprat e tij te fundit dhe sidomos Rekuijemin hapi eren Romantike te muzikes  klasike.
> 
> Ju pershendes me Lacrimosa nga Requiem (vepra e fundit e Mozart).


Mos more!
Bethoveni eshte kompozitori me i mire i koherave,dhe Moxarti as i afrohet.
Bethoveni kompozoi sinfonine e 9 ne gjendje KOMPLET TE SHURDHER dhe ajo eshte nder kompozimet me te mira qe ka bere ndonjehere nje kompozitor (mos them me e mira) 
Bethoveni mbahet si  gjeni.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

Vdekja e parakohshme ne moshen 35 vjecare, e gjeniut te muzikes Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, ka qene gjithmone intriguese per studiuesit. Deri tani ka disa teori per vdekjen e tij si psh helmimi nga kundershtari i tij, helmim ushqimi, helmim per shkak te dozave te larta te merkurit qe merrte kunder sifilisit, stresi i tepert etj.  

Teoria e fundit e paraqitur nga Universiteti i Amsterdamit sugjeron qe shkak mund te kete qene infeksion streptokoku i bajameve qe ka cuar ne nje komplikacion vdekjeprures te veshkave. Studiuesit e bazuan kete teori ne pershkrimin e te dhenave per gjendjen e kompozitorit perpara se te vdiste.  Gjithashtu edhe ne studimin e 5000 raste vdekjesh ku edema zinte vendin e trete pas turbekulozit dhe urise.

Mgjth te gjitha keto teori mbeten spekullime sepse asnjehere nuk iu be autopsi dhe nuk eshte e mundur te behet nje analize e eshtrave pasi ato u shperndane 7 vjet pas vdekjes se tij per te riperdorur vendin e varrimit. Mozarti vdiq ne Viene ne 1791.

_permbledhur nga BBC_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8206785.stm

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## underwater.love

*Ne shek. XVIII lindi nje lloj I ri muzikor, marshi funeber I cili u trajtua nga mjft kompozitore te shquat nder te cilet edhe Bethoveni.
*
Ai eshte nje nga figurat me te shquara te zhvillimit muzikor te te gjitha koherave. Ne vlerat e pakontestueshme qe permban krijimtaria e tij, gjeti vazhdimesi ajo qe u krijua nga koloset e tille te muzikes gjermane e austriake si Bah, Hendel, Gluk , Hajden dhe Moxart. Krijimtaria e tij eshte e lidhur me krijimtarine muzikore qe lindi e u perhaps ne ditet e RevolucionitBorgjez Francez. Kjo lidhet edhe me simpatine e tij per formen republikane te drejtimit shteteror. Ky frymezim revolucionar mbeshtolli gjithe personalitetin e tij krijues dhe beri te pasqyroheshin ne permbajtjen e veprave te tij ato ideale heroike e burrerore qe synonin drejtesi e barazi shoqerore

Bethoveni lindi me 18 dhjetor 1770 ne Bon. Formimi intelektual e muzikor I tij ne fazen feminore pati karakter te sforcuar. Gjyshi, me prejardhje flamande, ishte kapelmaester, kurse I ati nje muzikant zanatci I mire. Me vone ai njihet e studion muzikene koloseve te medhenj te muzikes gjermane: Bah, Hendel, Moxart dhe Hajden. Talenti dhe menyra e tij artistike ndikuan per pranimin e tij si instrumentist. Ne vjeshten e vitin 1792 Bethoveni largohet nga Boni dhe shkon ne Vjene, e cila qe nje nga qendrat me te medha kulturore artistike te Europes. Prezantimin e pare ne kete qytet e beri si instrumentist dhe aty fitoi admirimin e aristokrateve qe I hapen dyert e salloneve te tyre, gje qe ia afirmoi rrugen e tij si muzikant. Pas suksesit te madh si pianist, ai e perqendroi vemendjen si krijues. Per ecurine ne mjeshterine krijuese, rendesi paten mesimet qe ai mori nga Hajdeni, por frytet me te mira ia dha puna kembengulese vetjake.
Kristalizimi I stilit te tij u realizua ne periudhen e pjekurise, qe nis me krijimin e simfonise 3 “Heroika”. Tema heroike qe pershkon pothuaj gjithe krijimtarine e tij, trajton personalitetin heroic te njeriut, I cili del ne emer te njerezimit. Bethoveni e pajis heroin e tij me cilesi te nje filozofi e luftetari, me vullnet te pathyeshem etj.

Qellimi I tij kryesor eshte ti sherbeje njerezimit ne luftene tij per clirim e drite. Qe nga kjo kohe, fuqia shprehese e muzikes se tij erdhi duke u rritur. Ne kete periudhe ai shkroi vepra me ide e permasa madheshtore, nder te cilat dallohet Simfonia 5, opera “Fidelio”, uvertura “Egmonti”, sonata per piano “Apasionata” (frymezuar nga “Shtrengata” e Shekspirit) etj. Ky emertim nuk u be nga vete autori, por nga botuesi I saj Krane, qe emertim beri public thelbin emocional te kesaj vepre. Sipas R. Rolanit, “Apasionata” nuk eshte vetem sonata me e mire nder te tjerat, qe sundon mbi to Mon-blani ne vargun e Alpineve, por eshte dhe vepra qe ne rradhe me simfonite e tij madheshtore, meriton te konsiderohet si nje nga kryeveprat e literatures muzikore boterore.

Permbajtja e vepres se Bethovenit nuk kufizohet vetem me temen heroike. Vend te rendesishem ze edhe tema e natyres: Simfonia 6 (Pastorale) ose Sonata (Aurora), eshte nje nga veprat me monumentale ne krijimtarine e tij. Ai e kompozoi sonaten, qe mund te quhet nje simfoni e vertete pianistike, ne kulmin e veprimtarise se tij si pianist virtuoz dhe si krijues. Ne sonatat e tij per piano vlen te permendet edhe sonata Do/# minor “Sonata e henes”., qe paraqet anen me intime te natyres se tij, emocionet dhe ndjenjat e tij me te thella. Ne krijimtarine e Bethovenit nje nga vendet kryesore e ze simfonia. Bethoveni ka kompozuar 9 simfoni, me nje pune prej 24 vjetesh. Ne plan te pare ne simfonite e tij qendron ideja e heroikes (Simfonia 3, 5 dhe 9).
Perdorimi I melodive popullore ne finalet e simfonise 3 dhe 9 e perforcoi karakterin popullor te veprave te tij. Kulmi I arritjeve te tij qe Simfonia 9. Kjo simfoni u perfundua ne nje kohe kur Bethoveni ishte shurdhuar krejtesisht. Ne kete simfoni ai I vuri ne jete idete e tij ne nje menyre te pazakonte e te guximshme per ate kohe, duke shenuar nje kthese te rendesishme ne ne lemin e muzikes simfonike. Me qellim qe ta conte mendimin e tij te njerezit, ai perdori nje melodi te ngjashme me kenget masive revolucionare, shfrytezoi tekstin e odes se Shilerit, vendosi korin, qe ishte nje gje e papare ne simfoni, saqe Simfonia 9 u quajt dhe Simfonia me kor. Suksesi I saj qe aq I madh saqe mbeti si nje nga modelet me te shquara te muzikes simfonike boterore.
[…Me 26 Mars te vitit 1827, gjate nje tufani me debore dhe kur qielli I nxire gjemonte nga shkreptimat, dha shpirt “miku me I madh dhe me I mire I atyre qe vuajne dhe luftojne”. Nje dore e huaj ia mbylli syte. Te nesermen, kur u hap lajmi I vdekjes, te gjithe e kuptuan humbjen e madhe dhe nje kortezh funeber prej me se 20 mije vetesh e shoqeroi per ne banesen e fundit, Bethoveni, fatkeq, I varfer. I gjymtuar, I vetmuar- personifikimi I dhembjes, te cilit bota ia ka mohuar gezimin…

*Ai krijoi GEZIMIN per tia dhuruar botes”…*


mendoj se per secilin prej tyre duhet te flitej me vete..gjithsesi per mua Beethoveni mbetet me i miri, i kam dashuruar t`gjitha veprat e tij qe femije kur studjoja piano, jane komplet bote dhe ndjesi me vete..mrekulli, paqe

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Shiko edhe njehere postimin e shigjetes dhe pastaj mendohu prap.  Tjetri kompozoi 626 pjese muzikore te ditura plus shume qe kane humbur!!!  I binte pianos me mire se pianistet e shquar kur ishte 5 vjec (kta te tjeret ne ate moshen qanin e ulurin), kompozoi simfoni kur ishte 8 (kta te tjeret loznin me llastiqe)!!
> 
> Bach ishte thjesht Baroque, dhe Beethoven thjesht Romantik.  Mozarti ishte klasik dhe me veprat e tij te fundit dhe sidomos Rekuijemin hapi eren Romantike te muzikes  klasike.
> 
> Ju pershendes me Lacrimosa nga Requiem (vepra e fundit e Mozart).



Babai i muzikes klasike eshte bach o babuc dhe kete se luan as topi. 
Por me i talentuar ka qene beethoveni. Per vet arsyen dhe erdhi me vone se keta dy te fundit dhe u frymezua po nga keta dy , vecanerisht mozarti. 

Kur beethoveni u shurdhua komplet , thone qe kur i luante pjeset te cilat kompozonte , e kthente pianon diagonal duke e vene koken ne dysheme , per arsyen qe te ndiente dridhjet qe shkaktonin tingujt. Ne kete menyre gjeti prehje sesi ta ''degjonte'' muziken e tij famoze. Te tre jane unike ne menyrat e tyre , bach smooth,mozart sweet and beethoven dark. 
Por kurre se harroj nje koment te puccinit rreth moonlight te beethovenit.

''its such a dark piece of music. almost a song without words'' .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Explorer

Nga muzika serioze , te vetmin qe mund ta kuptoj eshte Mozarti. Mozarti eshte me popullori. Kur permendi Mozartin me kujtohet filmi " Amadeus " me regji te Milos Foreman ku rolin kryesor (Mozartin)e luan me shume sukses nje artist pak i njohur Tom Hulc. nuk e di se a ju kujtohet se sa realisht paraqitet jeta e Mozartit.
Per mua kryevepra eshte requiemi dhe marshi turk sidomos te interpretuer (remix) nga transiberian orchestra.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

